

Memex Aims to Create a New Paradigm for Domain-Specific Search - rpm33
http://www.darpa.mil/NewsEvents/Releases/2014/02/09.aspx

======
throwwit
Not a single picture other than some imaginary desk from the 40's. !?

------
MWil
LoAaaS

Library-of-Alexandria-as-a-Service

